# Custom cut in



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

what... is that?
is that a stud?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

If it is a stud why not mount a pancake box to it and call it a day. Can't see how many wires were back there. Probably didn't have one on the truck.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

your not supposed to hang fixtures with cutin boxes. Ive seen a many fall out, melt,. It says so on the carlon pdf. But I see it all the time and 9 times out of 10 (if the fixture is light enough) it works fine. This was either dyi or EC didint have pancake on truck.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

The cut in boxes I use are rated for fixtures up to 15lbs.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

captkirk said:


> your not supposed to hang fixtures with cutin boxes. Ive seen a many fall out, melt,. It says so on the carlon pdf. But I see it all the time and 9 times out of 10 (if the fixture is light enough) it works fine. This was either dyi or EC didint have pancake on truck.





jwjrw said:


> The cut in boxes I use are rated for fixtures up to 15lbs.


See 314.27(A) Exception


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

captkirk said:


> your not supposed to hang fixtures with cutin boxes. /quote]
> 
> 314.27 Outlet Boxes.
> _Exception:​_​​​​A _wall-mounted luminaire weighing not more
> ...


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

captkirk said:


> ) This was either dyi or EC didint have pancake on truck.


 This was in a new house by a contractor. Contractor was sooooo busted!

Contractor said " You had to take that one down didnt you?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*cut-in*

How did you happen to be there when the contractor was in...were you related?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would have used a pancake, No problem. 

Codeone, where are you from in NC?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

codeone said:


> captkirk said:
> 
> 
> > your not supposed to hang fixtures with cutin boxes. /quote]
> ...


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> How did you happen to be there when the contractor was in...were you related?


No not related. Please dont throw things I'm the AHJ for the area it was found, the contractor told me that he knew I had to take it down to find it.
Was strange something didnt look right, was the first fixture I took down that job. I didnt take any others down, met with the contractor and spot checked others.

Sometines you guys ( me included ) make it hard on yourselves.
When you find something like this it makes you look closer.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Isn't there a residential box that straddles the studs? I thought I had seen one before.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes! Heres an example.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

JayH said:


> Isn't there a residential box that straddles the studs? I thought I had seen one before.


Yes, by Arlington. From the photo, the stud looks pretty much centered which would make that box perfect.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

codeone is faster than me


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah. But you gave the info they need to find them Good Job!:thumbsup:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

codeone said:


> Yeah. But you gave the info they need to find them Good Job!:thumbsup:


Thank you, my first "atta boy" of the year. :laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Those boxes work well but only if the stud is dead center. If it is off an inch then it won't get it. 

This is why I insist on dimensions during rough in and I get my box where it needs to be.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Custom cut-in*



codeone said:


> No not related. Please dont throw things I'm the AHJ for the area it was found, the contractor told me that he knew I had to take it down to find it.
> Was strange something didnt look right, was the first fixture I took down that job. I didnt take any others down, met with the contractor and spot checked others.
> 
> Sometines you guys ( me included ) make it hard on yourselves.
> When you find something like this it makes you look closer.


I have had an inspector tell ME to take things apart so that he could see better; but never had one willing to actually do the work. Kudos to you.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Those boxes work well but only if the stud is dead center. If it is off an inch then it won't get it.
> 
> This is why I insist on dimensions during rough in and I get my box where it needs to be.


 Then try this one, only one side.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would have used a pancake, No problem.
> 
> Codeone, where are you from in NC?


A pancake box does not solve the problem if there is no wood for support.

The EC just buried a wire in the wall because he might not of had info on height or type of fixture. 

I would of used a bar box and got sign off from builder.

Doing those kinds of things never work well in the real world. :no:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> A pancake box does not solve the problem if there is no wood for support.
> 
> The EC just buried a wire in the wall because he might not of had info on height or type of fixture.
> 
> ...


I said a pancake box because the picture had a stud in the way.

A bar box is always the best so you can slide it right or left to hit center without much to do. I always try to move the studs so I can do just that.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I said a pancake box because the picture had a stud in the way.
> 
> A bar box is always the best so you can slide it right or left to hit center without much to do. I always try to move the studs so I can do just that.


If you have to move left or right, do you just get someone to patch the wall?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I said a pancake box because the picture had a stud in the way.


 
I just looked again at the pic.. the wood is inside the box.. I don't get that at all :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I just looked again at the pic.. the wood is inside the box.. I don't get that at all :no:


You don't get 'this is where the owner wanted the light'?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You don't get 'this is where the owner wanted the light'?


 
Welcome back TOOL..:thumbup:

I was wondering how the wood got inside of the box


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Welcome back TOOL..:thumbup:
> 
> I was wondering how the wood got inside of the box


 
My guess is, there were two studs, 32" apart, when the house was originally built. And some stupid framer decided to stick another one in between them, putting it exactly in the center of them. (Magically, that works out to 16". This is the origin of the phrase "Sixteen inches on-center".)

Then along comes Joe and Jane Homeowner, who tell Eddie the Electrician that they want their low-dollar light fixture "right here". Eddie whips out his drywall saw and start cutting away madly like the hack he is.

He is appalled by the fact that there's a long chunk of pine measuring 1½x3½" right smack dab in the middle of the hole he just cut, so instead of installing a pancake box and making it legal, he pretends he's Peter D and cuts a big notch out of the back of the old-work plastic box and pats himself on the back for being a 'big boy' now.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> My guess is, there were two studs, 32" apart, when the house was originally built. And some stupid framer decided to stick another one in between them, putting it exactly in the center of them. (Magically, that works out to 16". This is the origin of the phrase "Sixteen inches on-center".)
> 
> Then along comes Joe and Jane Homeowner, who tell Eddie the Electrician that they want their low-dollar light fixture "right here". Eddie whips out his drywall saw and start cutting away madly like the hack he is.
> 
> He is appalled by the fact that there's a long chunk of pine measuring 1½x3½" right smack dab in the middle of the hole he just cut, so instead of installing a pancake box and making it legal, he pretends he's Peter D and cuts a big notch out of the back of the old-work plastic box and pats himself on the back for being a 'big boy' now.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> My guess is, there were two studs, 32" apart, when the house was originally built. And some stupid framer decided to stick another one in between them, putting it exactly in the center of them. (Magically, that works out to 16". This is the origin of the phrase "Sixteen inches on-center".)
> 
> Then along comes Joe and Jane Homeowner, who tell Eddie the Electrician that they want their low-dollar light fixture "right here". Eddie whips out his drywall saw and start cutting away madly like the hack he is.
> 
> He is appalled by the fact that there's a long chunk of pine measuring 1½x3½" right smack dab in the middle of the hole he just cut, so instead of installing a pancake box and making it legal, he pretends he's Peter D and cuts a big notch out of the back of the old-work plastic box and pats himself on the back for being a 'big boy' now.


Only a genuine TOOL could think of a story like that :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

This is from the Carlon web site......I havent seen cantex


*Can a single gang outlet/switch box be installed in a ceiling for a garage*
*door opener or for a smoke detector?*
Yes, per the 2002 NEC, Section 314.17(c) Exception, a single gang outlet/switch
box can be used in ceilings for outlets to be used with garage door openers, or to
install smoke or carbon monoxide detectors. These boxes can be installed in fire
resistive floor/ceiling assemblies with a 2 hour or less fire rating. Single gang​boxes are not approved for "fixture support".


----------

